# what should i get Canister



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

*What is a better Canister*​
Fluval1076.92%Marineland323.08%


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

I getting ready to set up a 55gl tank or African cichlids my over the back filler that i was using is really old and falling appart so i figure it time for a new fillter i was going to make to see time i should use but i saw that one just started so i was wondering what brand would be better for a canister


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

choice c, rena filstar xp3


----------



## S&amp;T (Jul 27, 2009)

Not sure about your two choice but i run an Eheim 2026 Pro II for my 55 gal. Very quiet, effective and is easy maintenance.


----------



## scubadiver (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd have voted but there was no Rena so I declined. You should have added Rena XP3.


----------



## csnake (Feb 22, 2009)

I love my eheim ecco 2236's. got all 3 on ebay, brand new for $62, $64, and $70!!!


----------



## murcat (Jan 29, 2008)

i vote for the fx5


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

the fx-5 is an awesome filter, but is overkill for a 55g, I would go with an Eheim, or a 404 fluval


----------



## rupertoooo (Dec 7, 2005)

The first question is how much money are you looking to spend. If you are looking for a inexpensive and efficient filter I would pick up the Magnum 350. This filter can be had at heavy discounts if you look around. If you dont pick up the Magnum I would go with the Eheim 2215. There are other fine filters but for the price these are better bets.

If you want a filter with a little more engineering/technology I would pick up a Eheim Pro 3 2071. I have both the Magnum and the 2071 and give an easy recommendation for both. :thumb:

Or if you have some serious cash burning a hole in your pocket go out a grab the Fluval G3. :roll:


----------



## nksoogrim (Oct 24, 2009)

Im with rupertoo on this one. I own a fluval 405 canister. It gets the job done BUT in less than a year i have had to replace a couple of parts already ( ie primer, gaskets). If i had to do it again I would go with an eheim.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

I wouldnt waste the money on a g3 or g6, they are pretty much eye candy, nothing revolutionary. I wouldnt pay an extra $300-400 just to be able to change cartridges without shutting off the filter, and as those cartridges go......who needs cartridges? just another proprietary item to overpay for. Saw a guy do a demo in my local LFS and he broke the aquastop lever and the thing wouldn't restart. It can tell you when to do maintenance, but so can a calendar. Not to mention the g6 only filter 265 gph, how that is rated for a 180g tank is beyond me. sorry....now I'm ranting :x


----------



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

Any thoughts on the EHEIM Professional Wet/Dry Canister Filter?

I already know I want a quality canister tank and I am not adverse to spending a decent amount on a good one. One thing I learned years ago to never skimp on filtration.

But canister filters aren't the most inexpensive item to buy, so I want to get a good one up front rahther than end up needing to upgrade later.

Any input from you experienced folks is appreciated.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

On a 55 gallon tank, why even consider anything other than an Eheim Classic 2217?

Fluval 405, 305, or 205.... no way. Only filter that has ever totally crapped out on me. Restarting them after maintenance becomes a nightmare, and that trouble restarting eventually leads to an inability to restart because the impeller melted (and hopefully did not warp the impeller housing in the process). So you replace the impeller only to find that the "restart" problem continues because it's in the design. If you push down on the motor head you get it to restart but if you push to hard the impeller shaft can break and the filter is down again. I hate these things.

The Marineland C-Series is a viable option. A very efficient filter at a decent price and it does appear the leak issue was limited to a specific series on the manufacturing line.

Marineland Magnums are good little filters. Very reliable and will run forever. Only problem is the media space is limited to the single media cartridge. For not much more you could get a C-220 or an Eheim 2215. For just a bit more you could get the 2217.

Rena's are a good choice as well. I don't have one but they get pretty high owner satisfaction ratings, not as high as Eheim Classics though.


----------



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

In my case, I haven't commited to a 55G yet. I might go bigger depending on what kind of deals I can find locally.

The EHEIM Professional Wet/Dry looks like an interesting setup.

I also like the details I am seeing on the 2026 model.

I'm still learning and asking question so I can make an informed purchase decision when the time comes.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Others may disagree, but the Eheim Wet/Dry filter is one of their more problematic designs. I would not recommend it.

But for the money spent on that, you could get two Eheim 2217's. 

The only filter I can absolutely recommend you don't go with is the Fluval x05 series. You will be happy with any of the Eheims, the Marineland C-Series, or a Rena XP3.

But I'll freely admit, I've become an Eheim fanboy (Fluval made me do it), but that is limited to the Eheim Classics. The Pro IIs have had some leak issues associated with the Motor Seal Ring. If you get a Pro II, make sure you use a silicone lubricant on the ring each time you perform maintenance and it should not be an issue. The Pro IIIs do not have the same issues being reported.

The Eheim Classics just do a wonderful job and run for decades. Not a bad price to pay for not having a priming button that you only need a few times during the life of a filter.


----------



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

To be honest kmuda, priming isn't a problem. Just fill up the cansiter with tank water before you seal the lid That is what I used to do with the Magnum filter I had on my 90G saltwater tank years ago. But I'm not sure I like the in line shut off valves that the classic series use.

Thanks for the tip on the leakage problem on the Pro IIs.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't consider priming the Classics an issue. I don't mind sucking on the hose on initial setup and once per year when I clean the hoses. You just don't continue sucking until you get a mouth full of water. A few good pulls and you will hear water filling the filter, then stop, hold the hose over a bucket until water comes out, then shut off the shut off valve, connect the quick disconnects back together, and power the filter back up. Filter is up and running, no grief. Certainly easier than my Fluval 404, which required burning incense, proper alignment of the planets, and the incantation of secret prayers from the Egyptian Book Of the Dead to get restarted.... and it has a "priming button".

The quick disconnects on the Eheim Classics are well designed. They actually screw together so there is zero risk of them separating. I've had no issue with them, find them easy to work with, and reliable. I like them enough that I buy them for use on my DIY projects.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> required burning incense, proper alignment of the planets, and the incantation of secret prayers from the Egyptian Book Of the Dead to get restarted....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
What, no fire pit and secret dance ritual..



> sucking on the hose on initial setup and once per year when I clean the hoses. You just don't continue sucking until you get a mouth full of water.


 :thumb:


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

KaiserSousay said:


> > required burning incense, proper alignment of the planets, and the incantation of secret prayers from the Egyptian Book Of the Dead to get restarted....
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> What, no fire pit and secret dance ritual.


Actually, there was a secret dance ritual but it involved a thong and candle wax. Not a pretty sight and not recommended for a family friendly web site, so I left it out. :dancing:

The Fluval is now in a closet to serve as an emergency backup. I replaced it with an Eheim 2217. That Fluval has resulted in my purchasing 4 Eheim Classic canisters. 

You've heard of the "Devil Made Me Do It", substitute "Devil" with "Fluval"... and there you go. I believe both of them come from the same place.  Fluval turned me into an Eheim Classic Fanboy. :x

What's amazing is that if the Fluval is left powered off for about a week, sitting dry, when you connect it back up it starts right up. It just will not restart following maintenance or a power outage (god forbid you power the thing down when doing a water change).


----------

